
Startup that's developing new BAAS. Check out - azarowa
http://uwapi.net/
======
maxbudny1
Well, you are giving the source code to your clients - that's a huge advantage
compared to your competitors. Good luck!

~~~
azarowa
Thank you so much for the quick feedback!!!

